# What is the lightest shade of Lancome Teint Idole Foundation?



## Carmen_London (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just wondered...is the lightest shade of Lancome Teint Idole 01 Beige Albatre or 010 Porcleain? 
I love this foundation but the 010 is a little too orange for me and I'm hoping there is a lighter one. Hopefully one of you knows!
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 1, 2009)

Well the shade names that you gave don't seem to be names for this foundation on the sephora website.  From what I see, Ivoire 1 would be the lightest for skin with pink undertones whereas Buff 2 (My colour) I think is the lightest for skin with yellow undertones.


----------



## Carmen_London (May 1, 2009)

I guess the names vary from U.K to US.
To clarify I'm from the u.k so anyone that knows please post.


----------

